# Tuna or Flavored Tuna



## Lost Grizzly (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the flavored tuna in them pouches bad for you or are they a good source of protien as regular tuna?  

I love the garlic and herbs one.


----------



## Tcage (Jul 22, 2008)

check the label, i cant say about the ones in pouches, but i've had flavoured tuna n a can before...it's good, but usually has less protein than regular tuna (15-25 instead of 25-30 in my experience)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 22, 2008)

It helps if you add the brand names on stuff, but if you go to Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com and you can maybe sort this one out.  Check out the bluefin tuna ...


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 25, 2008)

stick with bumble bee seems to have the most protien per can. the pouches have more crap in them, then the cans. also as some one else mentioned less protien.


----------



## pobi (Jul 28, 2008)

*tuna or tuna.*

i think both of them have the same nutrient value. the only difference is only the flavor.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 28, 2008)

nope actualy they dont read the package. the can typicaly is a larger serving size so it has more in it.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2008)

In addition to Bonecrusher's link (which is great) Fitday.com is a quick and easy reference as well.
(that almost sounded like spam, didn't it?)

Back to the fish....

*Nutrition Facts for StarKist Tuna Creationsâ???¢
StarKist Tuna CreationsTM Hickory Smoked Tuna*

Serving Size: 2 oz.
Calories: 60
Total Fat: 1g
Sat. Fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 20mg
Total Carb: 0g
Fiber: 0g
Sugars: 0g
Protein: 13g

*Nutrition Facts for 3-oz Chunk Light Pouch in water
StarKist Flavor Fresh Pouch??®*

Serving Size: 2 oz. drained
Calories: 90
Total Fat: 1g
Sat. Fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 45mg
Sodium: 380mg
Total Carb: 0g
Fiber: 0g
Sugars: 0g
Protein: 19g

*Nutrition Facts for 3-oz., 6-oz., and 12-oz. cans
Chunk Light in water*

Serving Size: 2 oz. drained
Calories: 60
Total Fat: .5g
Sat. Fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 30mg
Sodium: 250mg
Total Carb: 0g
Fiber: 0g
Sugars: 0g
Protein: 13g

For what it is worth, when expecting that I will be eating a lot of tuna, I have found that you get a better quality of tuna, and *much less water*, if you buy the large can (4lb., 2.5oz.) at Sam's. The little cans are really a rip off, as you normally get a lot of water and tuna that has been pulvarized basically.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 28, 2008)

see i eat the bumble bee it has bout 32 grams of protien per can.


----------

